

Hacking the iPod: Gizmodo vs. Hacker News - ted0
http://teddy.is/week-in-review/

======
aw3c2
I am sure it is fun to design like that but the font is very hard to read, the
links too. And the numbers on the images are much less easy to grasp than
plain text.

~~~
ted0
Are you referring to the text links? Thanks for the feedback. I thought it
would make it a little more interesting having a visual for the referrers /
countries.

~~~
kaybe
I agree, the links stand out way too much.

The images with the numbers for the referrers look nice, but the country image
numbers are a bit hard to read and it doesn't look .. good. I'm not a design
person, so I'm not sure why that is. Maybe because the numbers are not in line
at some parts and the black border is not equally far on all sides .. (plus
the colours don't fit too well)

They're interesting numbers nevertheless! :)

~~~
ted0
I'm not a designer either and putting the images together took way longer than
it should have but thanks for the feedback!

~~~
kaybe
Ahh.. so now I became curious and went on to try it myself. I learned some
stuff, so it's ok I guess.

Here you go: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18817679/flags1.png> (Just ignore if you
don't want, I was just playing around. It seems the flags' colours have to be
that way - they're from wikipedia and people on there have been changing the
colours all over the place to fit the government specifications. Interesting.)

~~~
falling
Flags, country names and even merely a country existence are extremely
delicate matter.

------
ricksta
This article said he's got an interview with SF startup. If it's not iCracked
from YC, then you guy should give this guy an interview before someone else
gets him.

~~~
ted0
Was not iCracked ;)

------
icegreentea
It's nice seeing how US visitors are 10x greater than Canadian, nicely
mirroring the actual population scale.

~~~
ted0
I can't tell if this is sarcasm ;)

I figured UK trumped Canada for Tuesday due to the time zones -> HN views on
Monday night in UK timestamped as Tuesday.

